
EtherOops – packet-in-packet attacks on Ethernet cables to bypass firewalls - Avamander
https://www.armis.com/etheroops/
======
dogma1138
The side channel attacks that are coming out of Israel are getting weirder.

------
genmud
So use fiber, attack largely mitigated. Got it!

------
keyme
The part with the EMP is especially a fun one...

------
dhsysusbsjsi
Given the large number of prerequisites, this xkcd comic on Security is
relevant:

[https://xkcd.com/538/](https://xkcd.com/538/)

~~~
thedanbob
To be fair, they do say upfront that only nation-state-level attackers are
likely to attempt this. It reminds me of a quote from James Mickens[0]:

> In the real world, threat models are much simpler. Basically, you’re either
> dealing with Mossad or not-Mossad. If your adversary is not-Mossad, then
> you’ll probably be fine if you pick a good pass-word and don’t respond to
> emails from ChEaPestPAiNPi11s@virus-basket.biz.ru. If your adversary is the
> Mossad, YOU’RE GONNA DIE AND THERE’S NOTHING THAT YOU CAN DO ABOUT IT.

[0]
[https://scholar.harvard.edu/files/mickens/files/thisworldofo...](https://scholar.harvard.edu/files/mickens/files/thisworldofours.pdf)

